# web site help



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Hey can you guys take a look at this website for me? For now I'm trying to figure out what to put on the front page and I'm also preparing a message board for it...............but I would appreciate any comments, criticism, ect over the whole site. BTW the "IAC Groups" link is for the message board, but it doesn't link anywhere right now.

http://www.csbsju.edu/iaclub

*Edit*

edited the address......it has changed slightly


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

I was hoping to make some flash video for the opening. I have the software, but have never used it before. Also, one idea I have that I would like to use is links to world news stories that are automatically updated. Anyone know of anything I could use? There are a few options in Front Page for this, but they are only US news.


Another idea I had for the home page is a collection of squares, all overlapping in different degrees, and when you put the cursor over one it comes to the front and it has a link or something on it. Anyone know how to do this?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

If you have Macromedia Flash check out the tutorial here http://www.macromedia.com/software/flash/productinfo/tutorials/

John


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

For the news, check major news site, several have a Javascript you can include in your page to show their news.
Its going to be more complicated, but search for RSS News Feeds as well.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Ouch!

Kind gentle nice friend: may I make a humble suggestion?

Lose the black!! Black pages are horrid! They burn my eyes out, make me see colored flashes, images that are not there...

...oops! Sorry: flashback! 

But seriously: Black is bad. Leave black for the Goth, Hackers and Porn sites. Try a white or light grey background. What is nice and professional too is a stationary bg, using css (I tried it and love it!) or a watermark.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

P. S.

I don't know your level of skill, knowledge or experience so please forgive me for stating anything you already know.

If it's of any good to you, I offer this site. It has many free dynamic Java scripts for naimted menus, mouse overs, etc.

http://www.dynamicdrive.com/


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

> Lose the black!! Black pages are horrid!


I agree....it wasn't my choice to use black. This page is still underconstruction (heavily) and hopefully I convince the powers that be that the black and red they wanted on the front doesn't fly...but it sorta also follows school colors.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

PC....I tried your link and it was down, and possibly this could have been solved there so I'll ask you guys instead. I was hoping to replace the side navigation buttons with hower buttons like this one. The effect I want is red with white lettering and have that whole thing (except the the light red sliver on the left)invert when the cursor is waved over it. Is there a way to edit the lettering on this specific .gif and maintain the hovering properties?

<img src=http://forums.techguy.org/attachment.php?postid=697412>


----------



## artweave (Jul 14, 2001)

> _Originally posted by deuce:_
> *Hey can you guys take a look at this website for me? For now I'm trying to figure out what to put on the front page and I'm also preparing a message board for it...............but I would appreciate any comments, criticism, ect over the whole site. BTW the "IAC Groups" link is for the message board, but it doesn't link anywhere right now.
> 
> http://www.csbsju.edu/iacclub *


Hello Mike,
Your site is very interesting! Congratulations for the initiative!

As for the Home page, pyritechips has a good point.......... just a few suggestions ..... you may consider either of these solutions:

1) using a faint image (darkened) of a photo of any type of texture you like: the bark of a tree, a nice rock surface, moss etc:
or 2) painting with Photoshop or Corel Draw any type of brush mark that is several shades lighter than your background and paste them to make wallpaper.

if you like either of these ideas, I can elaborate...

Paulette


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

And BTW...so you'll know why everything isn't in my immediate control to change...I'm not the only one working on this website. (I will be soon, but for now it's two of us) My friend had been wanting to start this website since his freshmen year and never got around to it (and needed help as well).....and so I'm helping him out and will take over soon as he is getting ready to graduate in the spring. And PC... I'll work on changing that black when I talk to him today.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

> if you like either of these ideas, I can elaborate...


elaborate.....

Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## artweave (Jul 14, 2001)

> _Originally posted by deuce:_
> *elaborate.....
> 
> Thanks for the help so far!  *


well....... do you prefer the photo or the paint brush?

if you like taking photos, just scan any photo of a textured surface (or go to a printer who can scan photos for you) open the photo in your favorite paint program and go into the contrast panel and lower the contrast until only a faint image remains,
then, lower the brightness until it becomes dark enough to make a good background for your HomePage.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

This site is compliments of our good friend Rhett (I can't remember what version! ). I have used it and its a nice little free online .gif editor.

http://www.myimager.com/myImager.cfm?p=open&f=0


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Does any body know if parts of the internet are still down? I _still_ can't seem to access many sites.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

P.S.

The dynamicdrive site I posted is working for me. Give it another try.


----------



## artweave (Jul 14, 2001)

Another option Mike,

Most paint programs have sample texture files that you can use to make a background with.

Its hard to elaborate more without knowing what type of paint software you use, or what image treatment software you are familiar with.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Artweave....thanks I just wanted a little bit more to keep in mind if I decided to do that.


PC...hmmm....that's wierd because I just tried it again and it still doesn't work. Did you go through the link in your post?


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

How do you create hover buttons? Can I specify the default image for a hyperlink, and then specify the image for when someone hovers over it?


Would this be done in front page, or in the .gif itself?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hi again!

Yes, the link here works and also the one I have on my own links page:

http://members.shaw.ca/pyritechips/LinksPage.htm

Give it a try there. All sites I have tried to access today are working fine.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Damn...........still doesn't work for me. 


Any ideas on the hover button?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hang in there buddy!

I am at that site now and will do a search for you...but I'm a slow old fart so it may take a while


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Ok I found this. I made spaces before and after the < and > so it would display correctly here. Try making the "before" and "after" buttons of your choice and substituting in there names into the script

The first code goes into the head of your page and the second code goes into the body:

< script language="javascript1.2" >
< !--

/*
Depressible Image Script- 
© Dynamic Drive (www.dynamicdrive.com)
For full source code, installation instructions,
100's more DHTML scripts, and Terms Of
Use, visit dynamicdrive.com
*/

img1=new Image()
img1.src="up.gif"
img2=new Image()
img2.src="down.gif"
//-- >
< /script >

< a href="whatever.htm" onMousedown="document.images['example'].src=img2.src" onMouseup="document.images['example'].src=img1.src">
< img src="up.gif" name="example" border=0 >< /a >


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Ok I'm trying it out and haven't gotten it to work yet. Do you know where in all that script I'm supposed to put the "original image" and where I'm supposed to put the "hover image"?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Insert the file names of the images you want to use into where it now says "up.gif" and "down.gif" 

And sorry if I have misunderstood you. This changes the button's appearance when you "click" it, not "hover" over it.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

HOLY SH*T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!    




Man I've been working on this hover thing awhile. However, I used slightly differnent script...I couldn't get the script you posted to work, but I wouldn't have gotten it done without it. I can post the script I used in a minute.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

> This changes the button's appearance when you "click" it, not "hover" over it.


Those were some of the changes I made.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

In order to conserve space, I will only post the important scripts....but I'm including basic html for an entire page in case anyone wants this hover script. (in that case my suggestion is copy off the script in your html editor (clear everything first) and then add the rest of your page. Note: the file "images\world_news_over.gif" ect ect are where you put the images, "_over"is for the "hover" image. Duplicate each script (in the header and body) for however many "buttons" you need and increase one letter for each button. I have added spaces next to the carets so it will display in this post.

< html >

< head >
< meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252" >
< meta name="GENERATOR" content="Microsoft FrontPage 4.0" >
< meta name="ProgId" content="FrontPage.Editor.Document" >
< title > New Page 3 < /title >
< /head >

< SCRIPT language=JavaScript >


< /SCRIPT >

< table >
< TR >< !--BEGIN LEFT HAND GLOBAL NAVIGATION AREA-- >
< TD vAlign=top width=90 > < !-- NoPfinclude -- >
< TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=90 border=0 >
< TBODY >
< TR >
onmouseover="imageB.src='images/world_news_over.gif';" 
onmouseout="imageB.src='images/world_news.gif';" 
href="http://www.csbsju.edu/iacclub/World%20News%20Shorts2.htm" > < IMG 
src="images/world_news.gif" border=0 
name=imageB width="90" height="19" > < /A > < /TD > < /TR >
< TR >
< TD > < A

< /IFRAME > < /TD > < /TR > < /TBODY > < /TABLE > < /TD > < !--END LEFT HAND GLOBAL NAVIGATION AREA-- >

< /body >


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

I'm so proud of myself.......................


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm proud of you too! good job! Is it up and running on that site? I'd like to see it working.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Well I had to make the images from scratch, and would need 18 of them...............so yeah.......after I make some more I will add them and upload the page. Hopefully later tonight I can have it uploaded, and by then the homepage should be a little different as well.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Well.......we agreed to a change in the homepage, but the black is still there (for now). What do you think of the changes? I think the new format at least makes the black background easier on the eyes. As for the hover buttons, they aren't in there yet because the code decided to be figity.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Does anybody know how to disable the "right-click" function and "highlighting" of text on a page? I want to be able to prevent people from taking anything from the academic journal.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Yes deuce- I will get the code for you...brb


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Here it is. Once again I have spaced the brackets:

< script language=JavaScript >
< !--

//Disable right mouse click Script
//By Maximus ([email protected]) w/ mods by DynamicDrive
//For full source code, visit http://www.dynamicdrive.com

var message="Function Disabled!";

///////////////////////////////////
function clickIE4(){
if (event.button==2){
alert(message);
return false;
}
}

function clickNS4(e){
if (document.layers||document.getElementById&&!document.all){
if (e.which==2||e.which==3){
alert(message);
return false;
}
}
}

if (document.layers){
document.captureEvents(Event.MOUSEDOWN);
document.onmousedown=clickNS4;
}
else if (document.all&&!document.getElementById){
document.onmousedown=clickIE4;
}

document.oncontextmenu=new Function("alert(message);return false")

// --> 
< /script >


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Thanks Jim!


So what do you think of the new opening page? Tonight I hope to figure out that flash stuff and have some kind of video on there by tomorrow.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

You're welcome! But I must give credit where it's due. I am getting those scripts from the site I posted earlier and that you say you can't connect to. Hopefully you can get to it soon and check out for yourself all the handy and useful things they have. They have all the animated menu features also that really makes a webpage look professional!

Page looks good so far! slap on a couple of pics to brighten it up and get those buttons working. Good luck with the Flash animation!


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Thanks....I've never used the flash animation before, but it shouldn't be a problem.


So what do you think about the first page now?........now be honest...................does the black work out?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Sorry pal- I like the layout but I am an enemy of black. I have bad eyes and light text on black page physically hurts my eyes. When I see a dark page or bright coloured pages, I use internet tools to turn off the colours. But that's just me.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Well I'll try to talk him into changing the color again. I suggested it today and he didn't go for it...............I guess could always just change it...




So, about that code.................I just tried it and it disables the right-click function...which is great...but you can still copy using "control+c" and "edit-->copy"............is there one there that gets rid of those functions too?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

OK try this. This disables text selection so you can't highlight/copy:

< script language="JavaScript1.2" >

//Disable select-text script (IE4+, NS6+)- By Andy Scott
//Exclusive permission granted to Dynamic Drive to feature script
//Visit http://www.dynamicdrive.com for this script

function disableselect(e){
return false
}

function reEnable(){
return true
}

//if IE4+
document.onselectstart=new Function ("return false")

//if NS6
if (window.sidebar){
document.onmousedown=disableselect
document.onclick=reEnable
}
< /script >


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Thanks Jim!......works like a charm.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

And BTW........I just checked dynamic drive and it's back up for me now.....lots of good stuff there, thanks for the link.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

I just checked through that dynamic drive.....and didn't find anything on this. Does anybody know how to assign custom icons to pages?................for example you add it to your favorites and instead of the "IE" icon you can have your own.


----------



## Toddles18 (Jul 18, 2001)

I have the code for the Icon in the favorites like your talking about but I don't know how to paste the code for it in here, I tried with the Code tags but it wasn't working for me.

Another thing, change the width of the table from 1072 to 1024. That way most people wont have to scroll horizontally


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Thanks.....................I've noticed that but never think to change it.

Ok I've made many changes to a few pages just recently.......what do you guys think? (the other pages will be changed when I get to them) How do these four pages look? I've thinking I'll theme everything in this way. What do you guys think about the red and white scroll bars on the main page?...............good.............bad..........lose'em............keep'em?

And Todd..............what are your thoughts on the main page? About posting script...........just add spaces next to the carets and it will post. Thanks!

http://www.csbsju.edu/iacclub/

http://www.csbsju.edu/iacclub/IAC WORD!/WORD!.htm (I'm thinking I should double space on this page)

http://www.csbsju.edu/iacclub/IAC BEYOND/Beyond Home.htm

http://www.csbsju.edu/iacclub/IAC films.htm

And BTW................................................34-3 Tampa.


----------



## Toddles18 (Jul 18, 2001)

< LINK REL="SHORTCUT ICON"
HREF="/images/logo.jpg" >

Thats the code that I've found before, i've never really gotten it to work but I think that might be because of my host.

My thoughts on the main page, you need to get a pic or something up top. On the scroll bars, leave them the default, they're so noticable that they draw away from the content of the page. Also, try thowing some css in there for the links on the main page

< style type="text/css" >
A {
color: #193095;
text-decoration: none;
}
A:Hover{
color: #006600;
text-decoration: underline;
}
< /style >

Change the colors to match your page.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Ditch the colored scroll bars!
They use CSS that is not defined in the specifications, and is therefore "illegal" according to web browser standards. I would avoid using them until they are standardized.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

I'm not sure I really like them anyways............so thanks I'll get rid of them. For some reason my password isn't working to save to the server....hopefully it will work tomorrow.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Thanks for the script Todd hopefully it will work for me................now I need to come up with a icon..........


----------



## Toddles18 (Jul 18, 2001)

oh yeah, I should mention that that script is supposed to be placed in the Head.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

I figured....


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

> My thoughts on the main page, you need to get a pic or something up top.


What I thought was _maybe_ a short flash intro _(maybe)_ and use flash to come up with a slide show of sorts for that area of black inbetween the links and upcoming events. I thought I'd have differnet pictures from around the world put together in a slide show. How do you think that would look on the front page?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

That sounds like a great idea! I hope you can pull it off. Keep us updated on the progress.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Ok I will. I need to learn how to use it first. I have to software......................just never used it before.  (that's what great about doing this for someone else.......they pick up the check and all you have to do is say "please include this in your budget" ) They bought me macromedia flash media whatever and were willing to spring for the message board software too (until I found a really good free one that I don't even have to host on our own server).............office 2002 and front page 02 came free from the school (I like'em better than _my_ office 2000. ) as well as did the T3 line.  

Anyway I'll let you guys know when I post the pics......though it might be a few days....or a week. But thanks everybody for the help so far. I appreciate it.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

> That sounds like a great idea!


What about the flash intro? Do you think that would be worth it, or do you think it is too much of a nusience for those entering the site (or navigating back to the main page)? By the way I posted the message board under "IAC Groups"...even though it really isn't fully setup yet.  One category of fourms is going to be "academic forums" and the main purpose of the entire message board is not only to provide a place for club members and students to talk but for our sister schools around the world to come and get english help. I'm talking to the writing center at school and hopefully they can help out. However... I can't think of good forums to include in that "academic" category. Can you guys think of any good names? BTW there are more than two categories there..................the other two are hidden.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Under Academic, you could have one for each of the academic subjects.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

like what do you mean?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Nevermind, I thought at first it was a high school's site wheree you could have a board for each academic class.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

No... accomodating an accademic forum of that nature wouldn't work too well. However, I did have some sort of revelation in my sleep last night. Here I've been thinking about this message board for a few days, and as soon as I try to go to sleep last night I get ideas. I think what we're going to want is to bring in a broad audience and give way for discussions from everywhere from arguements about nothing to deep intense political discussions--basically make an entire message board out of TSG's Random Discussion. I need to attract an audience that will spur interesting and informative info that will keep people coming back. I thought maybe a World forum that has boards for political discussions, news, international events/conflicts/affairs ect ect, debates, opinions, travel, culture, foriegn policy discussions, world economics, ect. Make it like an interactice "MPR" (Minnesota Public Radio--in my opinion some the best public radio--or at least of that I've listened to) where it is close to as informative as listening to their news and some of their shows....but make it easy for those reading to join in.


For the academic board if I keep it there........I can put boards for help with majors, tips, interests (or this could go with the other stuff), clubs....ect...................and of course the original intention help with english, language........ect.




Basically this is for the International Affairs club............it should be innovative and give way for discussion and education of everything global. Hopefully we can draw a good audience from the club and from the school..............and hopefully we can draw in many others with interest.








What do you guys think? Any thoughts?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

When you set up Anyboard, you can set up multiple forums/chat rooms all at once or add them later.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Actually I went with proboard because I couldn't access the anyboard site the other day and proboards was free, cheap to take away adds.....................and hosted on their servers for free. Depending on how I try to work in a chat program hoever I may switch to anyboard.................but I've already done some work with proboard.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Ok, I was out of town most of Sat and Sunday and missed that you had settled on one.

You can also set one up at anyboard on their server,


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Hmmm......then in that case I should check them out. However, I've already done work on this board with proboards.........but the chat capability I am hoping to add could be worth the switch.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Hey does anybody have a 16x16 pixel graphic of a globe or earth or whatever? I'm thinking that's what I should use for the favorite icon for my site.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Well, this is about as good as I'm going to get it for now. Anyone have anything better?

<img src=http://forums.techguy.org/attachment.php?&postid=702169>


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Hi

I thought I saw someone around here with a animated spinning world gif. If they made it, maybe they would be so knid as to let you use it.


Or do a search for free gifs, there are a lot available on line. I would recommend you not "borrow" one from someone else in case you get busted.

John


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

I didn't read all the replies, but I actually kind of like that page.

I like the black background, but the thick white borders are a little bright. The red text looks great.

Browser compatibility is good.

The fact that it scrolls from left to right is slightly annoying but no big deal.

too bad other browser do not supor the scroll bar colors.

but it looks good besides the thick white borders being to blinding.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Thanks for the feedback shadow.


> The fact that it scrolls from left to right is slightly annoying but no big deal.


Yeah there isn't anything over there (unless viewed in anything less than 800x600) but I should get around to fixing that anyway. For now, I can't update it because for some reason my password isn't working still. 


> too bad other browser do not supor the scroll bar colors.


Does this mean you like the red scrollers? I actually was planning on getting rid of them but I really don't care.........whatever the majority of the viewers want is where my interest lies.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

so shadow would you suggest thinning the white borders?


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

I like the red scroll bars, however they don't work in other browsers so that is up to you.

I use to use them, but since I myself like to have my pages validate at http://validator.w3.org I quit using them because the scrollbar color code is proprietary code. That's just me though. When using tables, it's can be pain to have the page validate and look the same in all browsers. (netscape 4.8 gives me the most trouble).

Now as for the borders. I like the thickness of the borders. It's just because they are thick that causes them to be brighter.

If it was me, I would try a different color that is a little darker but still makes the page look great. Of course that's just my opinion.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

I think it looks a little better like this

http://home.tbbs.net/shadow/tsgforums/iacclub/iacclub.htm

Of course that's not perfect, but it is toned down a little bit.

that table border is a blue color. not sure if that is the perfect color, but I think the 6 cells you use as borders should be red instead of white.

The only thing I would mess with then is the table border color.

Also, I think the "Promoting Global Awareness on campus" and "contact us" text is a little small. @ 1024x768

Maybe consider using a background image for the page.

if you can find the perfect one.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

"if" I can find the perfect one. I've been looking around. Actually, I've been wokring on and off with getting a quick flash intro and a flash slide show with different pictures for the space inbetween the links and the "upcoming events". I need to become a little bit more familar with macromedia flash first though. Thanks for the input, keep it coming.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

> I use to use them, but since I myself like to have my pages validate at http://validator.w3.org I quit using them because the scrollbar color code is proprietary code. That's just me though. When using tables, it's can be pain to have the page validate and look the same in all browsers. (netscape 4.8 gives me the most trouble).


I went to that site and tried to validate and it told me that I needed DOCTYPE declaration. They had some sample code for it and I looked at it and couldn't really figure out what I needed to change the specifics to. Anyone know? I've never used this DOCTYPE thingy before.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

This is what they had on thier site:

< !DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd" >
< html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" lang="en" xml:lang="en" >
< head >
< title >Title< /title >
< /head >

< body >
< !-- ... body of document ... -- >
< /body >
< /html >


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

view the source of my pages to see what they mean.

It is really cool if your page validates, but if it looks good in all the browsers then it doesn't really matter to much yet. (it might in the future though)

my XHTML 1.1 Page http://home.tbbs.net/shadow/mod.htm

my XHTML 1.0 Transitional page. http://home.tbbs.net/shadow/mindshift.htm

The XHTML 1.0 Transitional page is what you will probably want to use.

but before you go ahead and try to make things validate, you could be in for a lot of hard work getting everything to display perfect in all the browsers.

now. XHTML 1.1 Strict (the first page) is actually a good way to code for pages.

with xhtml 1.1, almost every atrribute has to be done by css and break tags have to be insided paragraph tags.

It's up to you.

Since you are using tables, it makes it even more diffcult.

but if done right, netscape 4.8 is the only browser that should give you trouble.

hope that helps.

just use my source code for examples.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Well I'll see if i can do it. Well, I might wait until I get some more finished.....but hopefully it will work out ok.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

FYI

Technically, HTML 4.01 is still the standard.

Even though newer browsers work great with XHTML, they do not specifically support it.

With that said, if you are concerned about that, you should use HTML 4.01. specifically HTML 4.01 Transitional because it is less strict than HTML 4.01 Strict on what you can and cannot do. (that's if you want to conform to the specifications)

Here is a template that I use when making HTML 4.01 pages.

Colors, link colors, background colors, background image etc are all defined with CSS.

the character type meta tag is included, which is technically required.

the meta tag to properly define the use of css is included also.

The perfect program to edit these pages is HTML-KIT. It has it's own validator or you can use online through the program.

under actions-tools-html tidy-invoke html tidy. This will fix some errors and then display any errors that were not fixed.

you can strip surplus tags used with microsoft products to get rid of all the extra crap they throw in with your code.

Just FYI


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

hey thanks


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

So as long as you are going to stick with the HTML 4.01 transitional in that template, you don't need to change any of the DOCTYPE code.......correct?


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

yep correct


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

oh, I forgot to throw this link at ya. http://home.tbbs.net/shadow/arstbbs.htm

it's a XHTML 1.1 page using tables.

The page was never finished and doesn't look to great, but I did get it to validate.

another example that may help with tables.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

thanks.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Ok....I finally got some time to play around with flash mx. I'm having a few problems though. First, dream weaver mysteriously changed the hight dimension by just a few pixels and I can't get it back. Second, I can't seem to be able to use the flash version of the slide show. If I insert the flash file to the page in dream weaver, it just shows a small box that when viewed in a browser, is just a white box. I can however use the shockwave file instead and everything works fine, but not everyone has shockwave since it isn't as integrated as well into most browsers as flash is. Anyone know what is going on? How can I use the flash file for the slide show? I'll try to link to the page with the shockwave file, if anyone can view it. Right now it's just a few random pictures that I am playing around with.........when I figure this thing out I will put more work into it.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

by the way.............the address has been changed to

http://www.csbsju.edu/iaclub

The lady that is head of IT is bizzare and insisted on giving us an address that defied protocal, and it took a small battle to get it fixed. 

I'll have to edit the first post sometime.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

hopefully this works...

http://www.csbsju.edu/iaclub/photogallery/default.html


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

hang on.............I'll try again


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Well....I was trying to upload this some how so you could see it and it's not working out. I tried just using it as the main page, and the shockwave gets screwed up. I tried just uploading it to some inconspicious folder in the web and it _still_ gets screwed up so I don't know. But any help what so ever is appreciated.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

If it would help to see what I have, emailing it _might_ work for those who have shockwave.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Anyone know much about flash and dreamweaver? Apparently I'm doing something wrong. If someone could just give an overview of how to use flash with dreamweaver to animate pages, ect., that would be helpful.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2003)

Hi deuce
I have used the Macromedia tutorial site with success
http://www.macromedia.com/support/flash/tutorial_index.html
and
http://www.macromedia.com/support/dreamweaver/getting_started.html

cheers
MDM


----------



## Snake~eyes (Apr 18, 2002)

it 404ed for me


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

that's odd snake~~eyes  
Their entry point is http://www.macromedia.com/ ... just click on Support and follow the bouncing ball ... hope that gets you in
cheers
MDM


----------



## Snake~eyes (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MadDogMugsy:_
> *that's odd snake~~eyes
> Their entry point is http://www.macromedia.com/ ... just click on Support and follow the bouncing ball ... hope that gets you in
> cheers
> MDM *


No not that, I was referring to the first post -> http://www.csbsju.edu/iacclub


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Oh yes.......the address was changed. I meant to edit that first post and forgot...I'll do that now.

New address:

http://www.csbsju.edu/iaclub


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Well I haven't had much time lately, or else I would have gotten back to you guys about this earlier. A slide show like this seems pretty basic.....is there a simpler way of doing this? That way I know it isn't taking up needless space and can be sure that it will display in all browsers.




I have seen some people do something that I'm not sure how to do.....anyone know how to do this? Sometimes they will put all the pictures in a directory called images/rotate/ and where they want the images to display they will insert the picture images/rotate/spacer.gif and every time you load the page a new picture is displayed.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

You could use M$ animated gif maker. You just have to make all the pics about the same size (to look good) and convert them to a .gif format.

Then save it and use a standard img src="my-animated.gif" tags.

The gif maker is free.

John


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Thanks, I'll try that. I'd kinda like something easier to add to though.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Well, I just checked my email and someone forwarded me this script to me. I'm going to try it now and I'll let you guys know if it worked.

< !DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
< HTML >
< HEAD >
< TITLE>Random Image< /TITLE >
< SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JAVASCRIPT" TYPE="TEXT/JAVASCRIPT" >
< !-- Hide script from old browsers

myPix = new Array("images/redBanner.gif","images/blueBanner.gif","images/greenBanner.gif")
imgCt = myPix.length

function choosePic() {
if (document.images) {
randomNum = Math.floor((Math.random() * imgCt))
document.myPicture.src = myPix[randomNum]
}
}

// End hiding script from old browsers -- >
< /SCRIPT >	
< /HEAD >
< BODY BGCOLOR="WHITE" onLoad="choosePic()" > 
< IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH="400" HEIGHT="75" NAME="myPicture" ALT="some image" >
< /BODY >
< /HTML >


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Ok I think I'm getting the hang of this. I tried it out with a blank page here: http://www.csbsju.edu/iaclub/random_image_trial.htm. I won't be leaving that page up too long, but it's the product of my screwing around. Each time you load the page a different image displays at random.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Nice picture of a ship!


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Thanks! Someone gave it to me to use for that purpose (I think it came from their study abroad program last semester)..........I have some pictures that I took when living in Argentina that I need to scan and add, and hopefully more students have pictures that I can add. I also have to go in and once I figure out the exact border sizes adjust the individual images that aren't square (so they don't warp).

Ok.......I tried adding it to the main page and it isn't working out quite right, anything stick out? This is my attempt......(again, won't stay up too long) http://www.csbsju.edu/iaclub/default_temp.shtm

Thanks for everyones' help so far!!.....I appreciate it.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

So basset does the random image thing work for you on the first page I posted?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

It works.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

duece none of them work for me right now, but then I don't know if youo took it down already though.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Nope they're still up. Hopefully tonight I can work out why it isn't working when I try to put it on the main page.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I did notice one was working in a seperate window for me, but it must have been painfully slow. I didn't notice a change till I brought the window back up later.

John


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Here is a anigif example that you can make. One advantage is the other images can be loading while you start viewing. THey are large and probably too big for anything short of high speed connections.

The sound is a bit of a mess there these days.

http://www.uwascuba.com/feedback.html


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

> I did notice one was working in a seperate window for me, but it must have been painfully slow. I didn't notice a change till I brought the window back up later.


The one that is only the image works.............you have to re-load the page for a new image to appear. Could be a disadvantage, maybe not......... but definately is nice that it is so simple and small in size.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Ok.........two new pages.

What do you guys think?

http://www.csbsju.edu/iaclub/international Affairs Features.htm (sorry 800x600 people.....for the time being you have to scroll to the side just a tad......I didn't notice it was too big for you guys)

http://www.csbsju.edu/iaclub/USEFUL LINKS.htm


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

those 2 pages look good in IE and Mozilla/Netscape @1024 X 768

However in opera 6.05, there is a minor border problem next to "film night" and in opera 7.01, some of the cells are overlapping each other, but besides that the pages look good.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Thanks.......do you know how I can fix it?.......or is it worth fixing?


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

I'll let you know, when I get a chance


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Well I just checked it out with Opera 7 and I see exactly what you mean. The features page seems to be the worse.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

I am checking it out right now with opera 7.0.

I can cure the overlapping borders by using css to set the first 3 squares to have a 0 pixel border width. It's actuall the top border of those squares.

Of course that affects the look. I'll figure it out though. It's probably a glitch that opera hasn't worked out yet, since opera 6.05 almost displays it correctly.

Just have to find away around the glitch, but it's probably opera's fault, but if I figure a way around it, I'll let you know.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

I really couldn't get it to work right in opera, so I started from scratch.

Here is the page

http://home.tbbs.net/shadow/tsgforums/iacclub/club.htm

The page works in IE6, Opera 7.01, Opera 6.05, Mozilla 1.3b, and Netscape 7.01.

In netscape 4.8, it's close to perfect, but that's easy to fix by using non-css attributes. Of course it will cause the page to not validate correctly. Netscape 4.8 is ancient and doesn't handle new-age standards well.

Yep, the page is XHTML 1.1/ CSS2 compliant.

All you have to do is get use to CSS, tweak the borders to your liking and add in your pics and iframes. The border colors are specifically defined because netscape and mozilla complain if you don't define them.

to check the validation of the page go to http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http://home.tbbs.net/shadow/tsgforums/iacclub/club.htm

and to check the css validity go to http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-validator/...me.tbbs.net/shadow/tsgforums/iacclub/club.htm

Anyways, use it if you want to, tweak it, learn from it; whatever you want. (just don't tweak it in front page or you will kill it)


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Hey thanks alot Shadow I appreciate it.

Ok I finally got the picture thing to work out. I haven't put it on the main page yet because I can't get some border or size issue to work out, but the images finally load. I'm working with it here to try and work out this size thing first before I put it on the main page.

http://www.csbsju.edu/iaclub/default_temp.shtm

Each time you load a new image is retreived. If anybody wants the script for this let me know and I'll post it.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Better slim some of those random pictures down a tad...the Great Wall took forever to load.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Yeah some of those might not even be used.......but what is used will have to be trimmed. I have some better ones around here that I have to scan yet.


----------

